# Marietta, GA - M 1 y/o, Sable, Cobb County AS



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Male, Sable (shelter has him listed as "tri-color"), German Shepherd. Purebred. Approximately 1 years old. Not microchipped. Picked up on 2/21. *Will be available for adoption as of 2/28.* There is already a waiting list on him, but who knows, right? We're #6 in line. 

I visited with him today. He knows sit, shake, down, stay, come, and does "okay" heeling. He seemed to be okay with the other dogs as well. He is a typical mouthy playful pup as well. He walked into the bonding room, found a roll of paper towels, snuck it down off the chair and was trotting merrily around the room with it.

He is not yet neutered, but it is required to have him neutered within 30 days of adoption. Adoption fee would be $30 for him as he is listed as 1 year, and the fee for 1 year and younger is $30. (If not $30 - will be $40).










Cobb County Animal Shelter
1060 Al Bishop Drive
Marietta, Georgia 30008 

Phone: (770) 499-4136
Fax: (770) 590-5620

Tues-Saturday: 9:30am-5:30pm
Sunday: 2pm - 5pm
Closed Mondays

Cobb County IS a kill shelter.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Bump!!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

bump from page 3 handsome boy


----------



## Clearmeadowstables (Feb 17, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I do not see him listed anymore.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Shel, do you know what happened to this guy?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I swear I thought I saw a post about this one some place (I was thinking here) that he had several apps for adoption.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

From original post: "There is already a waiting list on him, but who knows, right? We're #6 in line."

Cobb County does not do "applications" on their dogs. They did a waiting list on this boy in which anyone interested was given a number and had to show up Saturday morning at 9:30 am. If #1 wasn't there, they'd go to 2, 3, etc. until one of the numbers was there.

He was not listed on Cobb County's petfinder or any website....as many of their dogs are not. 

I do not know what happened to this boy as we had to go out of town to help my mother. Like my OP said, we were #6 in line. I am sure...with a fully obedience-trained, well-mannered, 1 year old purebred sable German Shepherd.......he was adopted. I will call Cobb County tomorrow to double check.


----------

